# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  ROVeo, fast rover for rough terrain and hazardous places, rovenso, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - rovenso

----------


## Airicist

ROVeo Mini Climbing Indoor Stairs

Published on Nov 20, 2015




> ROVeo Mini climbing the indoor stairs of the new ROVENSO R&D facility within the BlueBotics's building near Lausanne, Switzerland.
> ROVeo Mini is the small scale prototype of the ROVeo platform.

----------


## Airicist

All-terrain robot for nuclear decommissioning

Published on Nov 30, 2015




> ROVeo is a robot whose unique four-wheel design allows it to climb over obstacles up to two-thirds its height. Rovenso, the start-up that developed this prototype, aims to produce a larger-scale model equipped with a robotic arm for use in dismantling nuclear plants, for example.

----------


## Airicist

ROVéo 250 @ EPFL

Published on Mar 15, 2017




> Tests in structured environment at EPFL

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 10, 2018




> See the ROVéo Fire moving in urban and rough terrain.
> Followed by an interview of Thomas Estier presenting ROVENSO

----------


## Airicist

ROVENSO

Dec 14, 2019




> Video presenting ROVENSO and its agile robot for security and safety monitoring of industrial sites: ROVéo.
> 
> Filming, editing and production by Matvey Klimov for ROVENSO.

----------


## Airicist

ROVENSO 2021

Jun 12, 2021




> Movie presenting ROVENSO and ROVéo, it's autonomous robot for security and safety monitoring of industrial sites.
> 
> ROVENSO is a startup from EPFL (Swiss Federal Institute of Technology Lausanne) incorporated in 2016.
> 
> ROVéo patrols fully autonomously 24/7, 2-3x more cost-effective than manned guarding, inside and outside industrial buildings, preventing intrusions, detecting any thefts of assets, but also detecting safety hazards such as start of fires, liquid leaks or systems dysfunctions that could put people’s life at risks and that could be even missed by security guards.

----------

